# Any cycling club Admins on here?



## TheChangeFoundation (10 Feb 2020)

Hi,

Cards on the table I have a charity event to sell. I won't post about it until I've contributed to the forum somewhat but in the meantime I'd like to pick the brains of any club admins on here. I have a list of clubs I'd like to approach in the area local to our charity but I assume that you get a lot of people like me asking if you will sell places to your members. Is that right? I imagine that doesn't go down to well when you are probably already trying to raise money for the club etc...

So I'm wondering what I can offer to clubs to make it a better deal. Potentially we get riders for our event, but the club gets something as well for helping us out. An obvious one is splitting some of the fundraising, but are there other things that we as the charity can do to help?


----------



## neil_merseyside (10 Feb 2020)

TheChangeFoundation said:


> Hi,
> 
> Cards on the table I have a charity event to sell. I won't post about it until I've contributed to the forum somewhat but in the meantime I'd like to pick the brains of any club admins on here. I have a list of clubs I'd like to approach in the area local to our charity but I assume that you get a lot of people like me asking if you will sell places to your members. Is that right? I imagine that doesn't go down to well when you are probably already trying to raise money for the club etc...
> 
> So I'm wondering what I can offer to clubs to make it a better deal. Potentially we get riders for our event, but the club gets something as well for helping us out. An obvious one is splitting some of the fundraising, but are there other things that we as the charity can do to help?


I look after a cycle club email account and get lots of emails about charity, sportif and audax type events, and even full on LEJoG trips.
I just ping any events around members, but only to those who have funds/time (<shh> and ability) - we're a small group and only around 10 of us do events. So all your email needs is a booking link so members can book a place for themselves. 
Lots of events are 'must do' around here 2 Mills spring fifty (full), Bob Clift (100 full, 50&25 spaces), Vets 100 (dunno, but I'm booked!), Wild Wales etc. If your area has no similar events then go for it - but if you are in a well provided area you need something special.
I think you might struggle for volunteers, I help on a couple of events, but only for my local clubs, simply as I like riding more than shouting/pointing/feeding - so good look getting help!

PS
I also get lots of cyclists wanting sponsorship to ride in exotic locations - I don't personally believe in sponsoring a keen cyclist on an adventure (so pay for your holiday like anyone else would) but if you did do something out of your comfort zone I might contribute !


----------



## PaulSB (11 Feb 2020)

@TheChangeFoundation I'm a club secretary and get regular approaches of this sort. We have 204 members. There is nothing we would want from you to publicise an event. We would not expect to earn a reward financial or otherwise from your event.

If I receive an approach for what appears to be an interesting and well organised event it will be put to our committee in a private Facebook group. Inside 24 hours there will be comments and if positive the event will then be promoted via the club FB group to our members. They will chose to take part or not - as a committee we wouldn't comment.

As an example of an event which would not get by first base. A few months ago an approach was made for support riders on a section of LeJog. Many LeJog routes run through our area. My first reaction was "this sounds good, I might go myself." I then followed the link to discover riders were expected to pay for the privilege of supporting the riders passing through our area!!! I put this to the committee, everyone was against publicising this.

Last year we sponsored a good, local event with a four figure sum. 63 of our riders turned out. It's all about the quality of the event.

If you are planning a sportive or similar the organisation needs to be good. The route must be very good as most potential riders will probably know all the local routes. The cause would need to be local and of real value to the community. Those I feel are the key points to grab people's attention.


----------



## TheChangeFoundation (11 Feb 2020)

Thank you both very much for getting back to me so quickly with helpful advice. It is encouraging that if I do approach local clubs in an unsolicited manner that the email might not end up straight in the bin. 

You both make great points about the locality of the event. For our event that won't be the case as it is taking place elsewhere but I am targeting London clubs as I presume those people are more likely to wish to raise funds for a charity that works primarily in London. It is to celebrate our birthday and we wanted to do something a little more special than take a few places in Ride London, which we do anyway as a rule. To combat the "holiday" aspect the cost and fundraising aspects are split and it is also very difficult. Unless the riders were born in the Andes it won't be a holiday but I do take on board that with cost certain riders are already excluded from taking part.

Thanks again, you have given me food for thought for this and future events.


----------

